# Sig p226 .40 for sale



## amp713 (Oct 27, 2017)

Text is best way to reach me, asking 800 OBO gun, 3 mags, and case is all. SA/DA with de****er. Got it from another buddy, I've not even got to put a box through it but my transmission blew up and I have to fund a new one..

4357242834


----------

